# حشم



## makala

سلام

ما معنى هذه الجملة

جاء في تاريخ الواقدي ان مقوقس عظيم القبط في مصر زوج بنته ارمانوسةمن قنسطنطين بن هرقل وجهزها باموالها حشما لتسير اليه حتى يتزوج منها في مدينة قيسارية...

المصدر 
وحي القلم  - مصطفى صادق الرافعي


----------



## Mejeed

الحشم بمعنى الخدم


----------



## Mahaodeh

الحشم ليسوا الخدم بالضبط، حشم الشخص هم خاصته الذي يساعدونه ويسندونه، ليس بالضرورة خدما بل الأغلب من غير الخدم


----------



## Mejeed

نعم .. الحشم عنوان أعم من الخدم والخاصة ، فهو يشملهما معا ، ولكني فهمت من النص أن الحشم هنا هم الخدم لا غير ، لأنه يقول "وجهزها بأموالها حشما" ، ويمكن شراء الخدم بالأموال بخلاف الخاصة .
والله أعلم .


----------

